# Side Roots on the plant stem???



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

Some of my plants develop side roots directly on the stem from time to time, Ludwigia and Elodea and Rotala. Each time this is happening the plants become beautiful with fast grow.

Somebody know what nutrients or situation are responsible for the development of those side roots.


----------



## lakai536 (May 24, 2006)

i used to have that probelm with my rotala indicia, it think it was from too much light and not enough ferts... i was at about 5.3 wpg and once i started dosing regularly, that problem went away,


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

*Thanks lakai536*

I got 100 watt on a 33 gallons, I will investigate.
I use Miro ( the real thing) reflector...

But it's not a problem, contrary, each time this is happening, each time the plant become nice and grow faster...


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

These roots that grow along the stem nodes are called Aerial roots. These roots help anchor the plant down to the substrate, and also helps the plant absorb nutrients from water column, thereby improving growth. These roots are normal, and some folks trim them from the stems or hide the excessive roots with a foreground plant strategically placed.

Ludwigia repens is notorious for having these aerial roots. Higher light will drive the plant nutrient needs, and will increase growth (including aerial roots).

-John N.


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

I have come to like aerial roots on my ludwigia repens. Also I get them on hygrophila polysperma alot. In my tank they happen mostly when the plant is tall and closest to the lights.


----------

